
Conta Pra Nós, Leonardo Santos:) - KlausDevWalker
https://codewalkers.org/blog/conta-pra-nos-leonardo-santos/
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum, so post in other languages are ignored of
flagged unless the information is very interesting and it is not available in
English.

This posts look borderline on topic if it were in English. Try to submit
something with more technical details. And it would get more traction if it is
in English.

